# Acebeam EC35 (XP-L HD W2, 1x18650 or 2x(R)CR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Feb 3, 2016)

Acebeam has sent me the EC35 - 1x18650 or (R)CR123A class featuring a new emitter XP-L HD W2, dual switch and low voltage warning function.
.
.
















Packaging is nice hard cardboard box with cut-out packing foam. There are some measured data in accordance with ANSI/NEMA FL1 and information printed on the box. Inside, included with the light were user manual, warranty card, spare o-rings, spare tail switch boot cover, pocket clip, wrist lanyard, and holster with velcro closing flap.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from user manual :

• CREE XP-L High Density LED with a lifespan of 50,000hours
• Max 1200 lumen output using 1x18650 or 2xR123A or 2x16340
• Firefly : 0.3 lumen (1,200hr), Low : 30 lumen (70hr), Med. : 250 lumen (6hr),
High : 550 lumen (2hr 30min), Turbo : 1200 lumen (1hr 10min), Strobe : 1200 lumen (2hr 30min) 
• Working voltage : 2.7V~9V
• Max. beam distance : 223m
• Peak beam intensity : 12,500cd
• Impact resistance : 1.2m
• Waterproof to IPX8 standard (2m)
• Size : 136mm (Length) x 25mm (Head dia.) x 22mm (Body dia.) 
• Weight : 62g (without batteries)
• Aircraft grade aluminum body structure
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating
• Momentary forward click tactical switch
• Strobe mode for tactical and emergency use
• Smooth reflector for max. light output
• Highly focused beam for max. distance
• Tactical knurling for firm grip
• Streamlined body design
• Intelligent highly efficient circuit board design for max. performance and long runtime
• Specially designed for military, law enforcement, self-defense, hunting, search & rescue and outdoor activities
• Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety






Notice : The above-mentioned parameters (tested with one Samsung 18650 2600mAh Li-ion battery) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries and environments.


























The hard (type III) anodizing is a nice matte military green. Few anodizing on the cooling fins had flaked off. There's no damage or other faults to be found on my sample. All labels are not as very bright white as some other lights, but that helps to make them less obtrusive. The typical diamond-shape knurling is present over battery tube and tailcap. Note that four colors (Black, Silver, Military green, Sand) are available for the light.
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, body tube, and tailcap). 
.
.










The head has cylindrical design with four narrow flat ares and electronic side switch. The head tip is just a flat shape. There are a set of cooling fins for heat dissipation. There is a spring mounted on the positive contact board in the head, so flat-top cells can be used in the light. The EC35 has reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the light has in-built reverse polarity protection). The electronic mode-changing side switch is low profile and made of stainless steel, with audible click. It has a good amount of tension which produces a slightly dead clicking sound when pressed.

The EC35 has a low battery warning function. It will flash during operation to let you know when the battery power is low (i.e., the light will blink rapidly three times every about seven seconds). According to the Acebeam website, it will flash when the voltage down to 3.0V.
.
.










The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was good from visual inspection. Centering of the XP-L HD W2 emitter is very good at the bottom of the reflector cup on my sample.
.
.





The battery tube has a plain cylindrical tube design and accommodates either 2x(R)CR123A's or 1x18650 cell. Battery tube is wide and long enough to accommodate wider and longer protected 18650 cells. The diamond-shape knurling is present over body tube. Knurling is of moderate aggressiveness on the body tube. But when combined all the other grip elements, overall grip is good.
.
.





The battery tube has a notch on the end where the removable clip can be attached. 
The clip looks and feels sturdy. It holds onto the light tightly. The clip works as a good anti-roll device. 
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined, with the those on the both end being fully anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened.
Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. The screws threads on the head and the tail section are both square-cut.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky which allows for momentary activation. The rubber switch cap is recessed within the tail end. The light can tailstand in its default stock form. The switch has nice stiff tension with average travel. There is a band of knurling on the tailcap. There are a couple of wide loops for wrist lanyard attachments. 
. 
.
*User Interface*

Turn the light on-off by the forward tailcap switch. Lightly press and hold for momentary, click (i.e., press and release) for constant on. Click again to turn off. 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & flashing mode). 
Output mode switching is controlled by the electronic side switch in the head.

1) General mode
To change modes, click the side switch in the head while on. Mode sequence is Firefly -> Low -> Med. -> High -> Turbo, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. 
Note that you cannot set the output level while the light is off. The electronic side switch only works when the light is powered on by the tailcap switch first. As such, there is no standby current on the light.

2) Flashing mode
There is “hidden” Strobe in the flashing mode.
Press and hold the side switch to access Strobe when on. A single click exits you from the flashing mode back into constant output of the general mode. Note that Strobe has a mode memory (i.e., if the light is turned off while in Strobe, Strobe will resume when the light is turned on again). 
.
.





From left to right, Olight S30R II (XM-L2 U3), Rofis PR21 (XM-L2 U2), Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L HD V5), Acebeam EC35 (XP-L HD W2), Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3).
.





From left to right, Olight S30R II (XM-L2 U3), Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L HD V5), Acebeam EC35 (XP-L HD W2), Nitecore P12GT (XP-L HI V3).
.
.





The light comes with a basic nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster either head-up or head-down with clip installed. 
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*




.
.





The entire light's small & clean cylindrical design makes it feel very comfortable when held in hand. The wall thickness of the body is not thin (2.0mm), and the light feel reasonably solid. It is good size to hold and can be used as an EDC light. * Overall build quality* seems high.
.
.
*PWM*





No sign of PWM at any level of the light, leading me to conclude the light is current-controlled. I notice there is no buzzing sound at all output levels.
.
.
*Runtime*





The above graph shows the battery type and the consequential regulation pattern in Turbo mode. The EC35 is a heavily driven light, but has no built-in thermal sensor. There is a timed step-down on Turbo on 2x16340 (i.e., RCR123A) after 3mins. 

The light on 2xCR123A (Panasonic Industrial lithium cells) shows that after 1min. step-down and a few mins recovery phase, the light dropped-off rapidly to 40% output, only to then fall out of regulation, started to recover output gradually. 
It seems a doubtless fact that the high powered light driven hard at max. output may cause some CR123A batteries to eventually overheat and trigger their PTC (Positive Thermal Coefficient) protection devices. From my PT10S light review, I can guess the light on Turbo on other brand Lithium cells (e.g., Panasonic PHOTO lithium cells) might step down after 3mins just as 2x16340. This phenomenon isn't the issue of the light. This regulation behavior seems to be related to mostly heating up of multi cells, PTC devices, brand name, and different version of the same brand. So I recommend you don't run on Turbo for extended periods on CR123A battery source in the light. You will see the light start flashing to indicate when the batteries are running low.

The light on 1x18650 shows a slowly drop in output (i.e., semi-regulated) before flashing for low battery indication. The light has a low-voltage warning function. When the battery is nearly exhausted, the light starts to flicker 3 times every 7 secs as shown by the swings on the runtime traces above. This is a useful signal to tell you it's time to recharge Li-ion cell before over-depleting unprotected cell.

You will have max. output on 2x(R)CR123A sources (i.e., it's brighter than 1x18650 initially).
.
.





This is a comparison with and without fan cooling to compare how the light activate. The lack of cooling cause a more initial drop in output, but it's practically impossible for you to see the difference visually. Note that the EC35 head on 1x18650 gets hot and the rest of the body is warm after 5~6mins on Turbo.
.
.





On High level, the light maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period, before dropping output due to the low battery. 
.
.





Output-runtime efficiency seems good on max. output in this class. 
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance















The light has a midium sized bright hot spot. A soft corona surrounding the hotspot is slightly greenish yellow. The spill beam width is not wide. Beam pattern is good, free from any artifact. The overall beam tint is very close to typical cool white on my sample. 
.
.
2. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
4. 85m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The EC35 is not an outstanding thrower, but a reasonable thrower with wide spill for the class, given the size of the head and reflector. Beam pattern is good.
.
.




.
.





This is a Firefly mode showing a very nice lower low output level. 
.
.
*Overall Impression*

• Four body colors are available
• Build quality seems high
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• The light can tailstand
• Electrical reverse polarity protection function
• Mode memory for general mode including Strobe
• True flat-top batteries work fine
• Timed step-down feature on Turbo on 2x16340 (or 2xCR123A)
• Output-runtime efficiency seems good 
• True firefly mode is available
• Low battery warning indication function (i.e., the light blinks 3 times every 7secs)
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Beam pattern is good with a wide spill beam
• Overall beam tint is cool white


Acebeam EC35 provided by Acebeam for review.


----------



## scs (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks, candle lamp.
I really like the quality of the finish. That bold knurling is really something. I dig it a lot.
I wonder why the big dealers in the US are not carrying the brand.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 3, 2016)

scs said:


> Thanks, candle lamp.
> I really like the quality of the finish. That bold knurling is really something. I dig it a lot.
> I wonder why the big dealers in the US are not carrying the brand.



I do also wonder there are not many dealers carrying it in Korea.


----------



## ven (Feb 3, 2016)

Fantatsic review as always 
If I did not already have an e32vn and pd35 which are similar in ways,it would be a purchase from me, like the brand a lot!


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 3, 2016)

ven said:


> Fantatsic review as always
> If I did not already have an e32vn and pd35 which are similar in ways,it would be a purchase from me, like the brand a lot!



Thanks for your support. ven! 
Yes, the EC35 is similar to E32 and PD35 in some ways. Oh! Is your EC32vn with a XP-G2?


----------



## ven (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes , xpg2 de-dome neutral, lovely warm /neutral tint and nice throw.




Do like it, would say not quite the Fenix quality on the e32, but more than adequate! Nice light...


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks so nice! The de-domed XP-G2 is great.


----------



## 4g63 (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry to revive an old thread but I'm curious about something... in the runtime graphs it shows the power level of turbo consistently going down. Does that mean for instance that if my battery is 75% remaining I will not get full power from turbo? Not constant on but as in if I go to use the light with 3/4 battery will the turbo setting give me full power or less? Sorry I'm new here still trying to figure lights out!


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 20, 2016)

4g63 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but I'm curious about something... in the runtime graphs it shows the power level of turbo consistently going down. Does that mean for instance that if my battery is 75% remaining I will not get full power from turbo? Not constant on but as in if I go to use the light with 3/4 battery will the turbo setting give me full power or less? Sorry I'm new here still trying to figure lights out!



If you use 1x18650 with 75% battery power (for example), you will not be able to get as much initial Turbo output as I got, from my runtime graph. If you want more initial Turbo output, you need 2x16340. But, runtime on 2x16340 is much shorter than on 1x18650.

Welcome to CPF. 4g63! :welcome:


----------



## Drift Monkey (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a very underrated light...especially since it comes in an awesome NW!


----------



## scviper576 (Aug 4, 2017)

I went to a place today with my acebeam ec35 and compared it to a ledlenser F1R and the F1R was way brighter and it is 1000lm it looked like my ec35 didn't have turbo mode. I'm using LG 3000mah 20a batteries. Wonder what is wrong with my light?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 4, 2017)

scviper576 said:


> I went to a place today with my acebeam ec35 and compared it to a ledlenser F1R and the F1R was way brighter and it is 1000lm it looked like my ec35 didn't have turbo mode. I'm using LG 3000mah 20a batteries. Wonder what is wrong with my light?


Let's keep discussion of the above in your new thread, here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/436942

... and not take this thread off topic.

@scviper , we don't need to discuss this same issue in three different threads please


----------

